# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Dimissioni liquidatore srl

## musicante

Ciao a tutti, 
vorrei un consiglio da chi sa qualcosa di diritto societario. Società srl in liquidazione volontaria da circa tre anni, con assemblea presso notaio sono stati nominati 3 liquidatori / soci che agiscono congiuntamente non con metodo collegiale. Ora, uno dei liquidatori vorrebbe rassegnare le dimissioni. È sufficiente una lettera di dimissioni tramite raccomandata agli altri liquidatori (o ai soci?) con successiva comunicazione alla Camera di Commercio? Un'altra cosa, prima che la società entrasse in liquidazione, il liquidatore in questione era anche membro del cda, deve dimettersi anche da quello? 
Grazie

----------


## roby

Non sono esperto di diritto societario, ma ti scrivo cosa penso...
partiamo dalla fine: nel momento in cui la società è stata messa in liquidazione automaticamente è stato eliminato il CdA, quindi perchè parlare adesso di dimissioni dal CdA?
*** 
fare il liquidatore comporta grandi responsabilità, spesso più importanti di quanto il liquidatore stesso crede.... se io fossi uno dei due liquidatori che deve rimanere non accetterei le dimissioni di un altro liquidatore... allora darei le dimissioni anche io... :-) 
*** 
la risposta alla tua domanda è che va bene la raccomandata alla società e agli altri liquidatori con successiva comunicazione al registro imprese

----------

